# Xbox 360 Disk Unreadable WHILE playing.



## Fleeccee

I just got my Xbox in October. 

I had to wipe my harddrive and having lost all my saves had been playing a new one, and after a month now in the middle of playing for 20-30 mins, I get the error Disk Unreadable. 

We have tried everything, the disk isnt dirty, there's no scratches, it's at different parts of the game, and all these games worked fine on someone else's xbox. Nothing that I can think of has happened to the game or the xbox since last playing it before the error, but now it happens every time. I am able to restart it right away.

I have only tried to play one game that I have previously lost the save of, and it shows up, lets me go into new game, and then loads, and says disk unreadable. I made sure it was clean, tried to download it to hard drive, cleared the catche. 


I'm not even sure what kind of problem this is, if anyone can help make sense of it please.


----------



## mark 14

i have same problem i think its something to do with the laser, maybe some dust on it or something? except sometimes for me when i have a disk in the tray it won't even try to read it as if it thinks there is nothing there, and i no the disk is not dirty because sometimes it works perfectly, its just so annoying!


----------



## Redeye3323

Welcome to TSF.

Concerning the dust, you could try blowing it out using a Compressed Air Canister to see if that has any effect...


----------



## icebelowzero

If the disk becomes unreadable during gameplay, try installing the game onto the hard drive to reduce the dependency of the optical drive (so long as you have space on your hard drive). I recommend this procedure to your most played games to secure the longevity of your optical drives. They have a high failure rate after all.


----------



## wizard.

I would suggest getting a new CD/DVD drive for it, but i hear its coded to the xbox (smooth move, microsoft ). Some suggestions for this problem: Clean it with a compressed air can like Redeye stated, just to be sure, clean the discs thoroughly and softly with a soft rag or cloth t-shirt.


----------



## Elvenleader3

I'm with icebelowzero with this one. I think its the disc drive. Try downloading a game and playing it from your hard drive. If this doesn't eliminate the problem, it might be a little dusty. Can you feel the back of your Xbox and see if it is hot/warm/cold.


----------



## Semedo

Yes you could save the game to your HD (if you have enough space) to break free the reliance on the disc, although it still needs to be in the drive for verification you actually own the game, but the Xbox will load the game from your hard drive.

Alternatively (as stupid as it sounds) hoover your xbox, get your hoover (vaccuum cleaner) attatch any attatchement with soft bristles, and anywhere you see the small holes around the Xbox and power brick, just rub up and down it a few times. Not only will this potentially clear the laser reader, but it will also speed up performance by removing all the dust from the fan and other key components.


----------



## Steviee

Like others said, download the game on your hard drive, you do this by folliwing these steps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.Load the disk into your Xbox 360 console and go to your Xbox 360 console

2.Scroll down to My Xbox

3.Scroll across to Game Library and hit the A button

4.This should put you on the Recent Games window and your game should be highlighted, so you should just need to hit the A button. Otherwise, scroll to the Recent Games window and choose the game.

5.On the game screen, choose Install to Hard Drive. This process should take a few minutes, but once it is complete, you'll be able to enjoy improved performance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

You said that you tried multiple games? If this works it's probably a problem with your laser like others said.


----------

